# Amiga et Tain l'Hermitage - 6/8 novembre 2009



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

Avez-vous eu vent de cette "Alchimie 2K9" avec l'"association Triple A" ? 

Ne pouvant m'y rendre, j'aimerais qu'une personne de bonne volonté nous fasse part de ses impressions (notamment par écrits et/ou photos/vidéos) lors de cette future manifestation issue du monde Amiga dont les thèmes seront : 



[*]Le développement durable,
[*]La robotique,
[*]La création.

Par avance merci. 





A+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2009)

J'espère qu'un gentil macgenerationniste nous fera un petit compte rendu de ce long week-end ! 

Je l'en remercie par avance. 

A+


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2009)

Je n'y vais qu'en touriste désolé ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'y vais qu'en touriste désolé ...



C'est-à-dire que tu vas à Tain comme touriste ou tu viens voir cette manifestation en touriste, j'imagine que c'est malheureusement la première solution !

A+


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Espérons découvrir un _petit rapporteur_ ... après tout demain c'est dimanche !

A+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

Alors ... Tain l'Hermitage ... c'est tintin ... ou y-at'il un ptit résumé ?

A+


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2009)

C'était bien.

A+


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Novembre 2009)

il y avait quoi exactement à Tain l'Hermitage???  C'est balot je découvre ce fil que maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'était bien.


Peux-tu être un peu plus explicite ? ... vu que l'entrée était payante, cela valait-il vraiment le coup.

A+


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Peux-tu être un peu plus explicite ? ... vu que l'entrée était payante, cela valait-il vraiment le coup.
> 
> A+



Finalement j'ai trouvé un peu de temps : Visite à l'Alchimie 2009


----------



## Tiki10 (22 Décembre 2009)

@Melaure : Merci pour on reportage trés, trés sympa. J'ai la chance d'être " apercevable " sur deux photos. Pour completer un peu avec des chiffres d'entrées, l'Alchimie, cette année, ce fut 162 participants, 150 visiteurs dans la seule aprés midi de samedi, et, enfin, 80 invités soit 392 personnes. Pas mal !


Tiki


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Finalement j'ai trouvé un peu de temps : Visite à l'Alchimie 2009



Merci pour ces photos supplémentaires qui permettent de transcrire l'engouement de quelques passionnés sans lesquels l'informatique ne serait pas devenue ce qu'elle est aujourd'hui.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Date archi dépassée !

Merci aux modos de clore.

A+


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Date archi dépassée !
> 
> Merci aux modos de clore.
> 
> A+



Mais c'est toi qui à la date de péremption du cerveau archi dépassée. Tu ne peux pas laisser le fil mourir tranquillement dans les bas fond du forum comme pour tous les autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Laissons le dépérir alors.


----------

